# Loft Floor



## merlin6758 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi, Could someone please tell me what is best to use on the loft floor. Some use straw some use sand and some use wood chipping. I have a plywood floor, thanks for your help.

22 people has read this question, I am asking for help as I am new to this hobby, but nobody seems to want to answer this query, surely somebody must know, could somebody please give me an answer.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Id stay away from sand due to the silica will cause lung disease silicosis as wel as lung cancer, COPD and so forth. Some say the oils in wood chips, and strong scent, cedar especially, are bad for the respiratory systems of your birds. Most people just leave their wood floor and clean it regularly with some type of disinfectant available at pigeon supply stores.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

Obs stock. But soon I going to try out some vinyl roll and see how that work.


----------



## Country84 (Nov 12, 2012)

Is your floor actual plywood or is it osb chip board?


----------



## korge7 (Nov 21, 2010)

you don't need anything on the floor. just keep it clean, by scaping it daily or at least 3 times a week. I use lime in powder form twice a week and just brush it off to reduce the dust. I been flying 20 plus years and I have never used anything on the floor.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

Granulated Floorcovering
http://natural-granen.com/en/complementary-products/hygiene-products/granulated-floorcovering

ground chalk
http://natural-granen.com/en/complementary-products/hygiene-products/loft-white

http://www.millbryhill.co.uk/bird-p...94/versele-columbine-bianco-parquet-29282.htm


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I have used everything. I prefer wire but on wood I use Oil Dry from the auto parts store.
It's the same thing as kitty litter but it's cheaper. Make sure it is 100% clay. Good Luck Vivagirl


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

merlin6758 said:


> Hi, Could someone please tell me what is best to use on the loft floor. Some use straw some use sand and some use wood chipping. I have a plywood floor, thanks for your help.
> 
> 22 people has read this question, I am asking for help as I am new to this hobby, but nobody seems to want to answer this query, surely somebody must know, could somebody please give me an answer.


I dress the floor after scraping it (wood floor) with stall dry or sweet pdz which is for horse stalls to absorb moisture, it is low dust because horses are pretty sensitive to dust. they may have something similair there, the clay litter can work the same if it is low dust.. the stall dry is made of,
Diatomaceous Earth & Montmorillonite Clay (Volcanic Ash).


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

spiritwings... I use Diatomaceous Earth {food grade} can you tell me more about the volcanic ash.Is the volcanic ash mixed in with the Diatomaceous Earth?Do you spread this on the floor of your loft? You have such beautiful birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

nancybird said:


> spiritwings... I use Diatomaceous Earth {food grade} can you tell me more about the volcanic ash.Is the volcanic ash mixed in with the Diatomaceous Earth?Do you spread this on the floor of your loft? You have such beautiful birds.


well sweet pdz is.
"What is Sweet PDZ?

Zeolites were formed from volcanic activity millions of years ago, and it should be stressed, that all zeolites have unique characteristics and abilities. The clinoptilolite (Clino) that comprises Sweet PDZ is one of the very best at ammonia absorption and odor neutralization."

stall dry is.

Stall DRY is made from a natural blend of diatomaceous earth and calcium bentonite. This makeup is similar to many of the Absorbent Products Ltd.’s cat litter products however, Stall DRY does not contain the sodium bentonite that is present in clumping cat litter. The lack of this ingredient makes Stall DRY safe to use with all types of animals, even if consumed.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you spirit wings.


----------



## TALON (Oct 29, 2011)

I use wire floors with pull out drawers for clean out. Once a week I clean out the drawers, and all is good!! 










Drawers pull out from the rear.










Ken


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I like that very much!


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

What kind of plywood is the best for the loft floor? I know OSB is bad because it starts to chip away, so essentially it would have to be plywood that is smooth. 

My dilemma is that my loft was built in a rush due to birds arriving sooner than expected. I had to use OSB plywood for the floor. I've had the loft for almost 8 months now and we get a lot of rain. So the OSB plywood stays a bit damp and it has started to chip away every time I use the scraper. It also gets frustrating because it takes me longer to clean the lofts now.

I was planning to just buy thin plywood and just use the air compressor to nail it down on top of the OSB plywood. What kind of plywood is the best for the floor though? I don't want any plywood with knots or holes. Something that is completely smooth (buy won't get slippery).

To the OP - The best possible thing you can do is to have a bare loft floor. Have air vents close to the ground on the front side so the air dries the droppings. Then clean the loft at least 3 times a week. I've found it to be better than using any loft dressing.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

I put Luan plywood over my floor which is basically osb (osb meant for floors with a waxy sealant in it). It is super smooth and very easy to scrape. I screwed it down with short drywall screws and over tightened them a little to counter sink. The sheets only cost $10 each so. Did the whole floor for $30.


----------

